# Spraypainted Bathroom in Holland



## DCW (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

Here are some pics of a bathroom we spraypainted.


Before and After!!!!


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

you painted the tile? wow I don't like doing that. Although looks good what you have done.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice job. As long as you prep it properly and use a quality bonding primer like Insulex Stix (or the like) it should hold up nicely.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup, epoxy on tile holds up surprisingly well. 

Looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Great job, that back wall looks flawless 


Now, talk the homeowner into replacing the sinks, with a his and hers version, with a cabinet underneath, and get rid of the wall unit. Maybe put a towel warmer there


----------



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Outstanding Refurbish, I have been to Nijmegan 4 times and love your country.

Blijf op de hoogte........


----------



## DCW (Jun 15, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Yup, epoxy on tile holds up surprisingly well.
> 
> Looks great.:thumbsup:


You've got that right!


----------



## DCW (Jun 15, 2010)

Scottclarkpainting said:


> you painted the tile? wow I don't like doing that. Although looks good what you have done.



We dont't paint, only spraypaint!!!


----------

